# Sticky  Fish Antibiotics and Antibiotic Uses



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

Hi Everyone!

Since this is something we have studied deeply for a long time, I wanted to provide you some links to detailed information. We have been raising fish for over 15 years now and have had these antibiotics in our house.

These links are about fish antibiotics and also for very detailed information on antibiotic use and dosages.

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/10/fish-antibiotics-in-a-collapse.html

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2012/03/3082.html (For a video on fish antibiotics)

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2012/02/must-have-antibiotics-antifungals-and-antivirals.html

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/11/antibiotics-and-their-use-in-collapse-medicinetm-part-1.html

This will get you started.

It's a lot of information, feel free to print out anything you would like.

Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

Here are the rest of the 4 part series:

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/11/antibiotics-and-their-use-in-collapse-medicinetm-part-2.html

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/12/antibiotics-and-their-use-in-collapse-medicinetm-part-3.html

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/12/antibiotics-and-their-use-in-collapse-medicinetm-part-4.html

Here's an article for an alternative to antibiotics: 
http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/12/garlic-as-an-antibiotic.html

If you have any questions, please let us know,
Nurse Amy


----------



## TraumaHawk2011

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Since this is something we have studied deeply for a long time, I wanted to provide you some links to detailed information. We have been raising fish for over 15 years now and have had these antibiotics in our house.
> 
> These links are about fish antibiotics and also for very detailed information on antibiotic use and dosages.
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/10/fish-antibiotics-in-a-collapse.html
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2012/03/3082.html (For a video on fish antibiotics)
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2012/02/must-have-antibiotics-antifungals-and-antivirals.html
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/11/antibiotics-and-their-use-in-collapse-medicinetm-part-1.html
> 
> This will get you started.
> 
> It's a lot of information, feel free to print out anything you would like.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nurse Amy


Awesome, great info here


----------



## mdprepper

Awesome! Thank you very much.


----------



## Davarm

I guess I will have to go to town and get another another ink cartridge.

I will put this info next to my "aquariums".

Thank you

http://www.aqua-mox.com/


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

LOL, yes that's where we keep all of our "fish" storage information...just in case we are in a SHTF and our fishes are feeling sickly. Just make sure you have the supplies in a cool, dark room.

Sorry about the ink cartridge, dang they are expensive these days!!

I have part 2, 3 and 4 linked and posted, but I guess it hasn't been approved yet.

Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------



## Freyadog

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> LOL, yes that's where we keep all of our "fish" storage information...just in case we are in a SHTF and our fishes are feeling sickly. Just make sure you have the supplies in a cool, dark room.
> 
> Sorry about the ink cartridge, dang they are expensive these days!!
> 
> I have part 2, 3 and 4 linked and posted, but I guess it hasn't been approved yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nurse Amy


thanks for all the information. the fish mox forte got me through blood poisoning in my foot and up my leg.

my only concern as with most women is the yeast infections that antibiotics are noted for.


----------



## Davarm

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> LOL, yes that's where we keep all of our "fish" storage information...just in case we are in a SHTF and our fishes are feeling sickly. Just make sure you have the supplies in a cool, dark room.
> 
> Sorry about the ink cartridge, dang they are expensive these days!!
> 
> I have part 2, 3 and 4 linked and posted, but I guess it hasn't been approved yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nurse Amy


I have a rare species of tropical fish that can only survive in the freezer, most people call them "fillets", but thats where I keep my aquarium supplies also.....

As for the printer, it's getting to the point with the ink cartridges that its almost cheaper to just buy a new printer than to get new cartridges for the old one. Someone s gotta be making a lot of money on that deal.


----------



## mdprepper

Freyadog said:


> my only concern as with most women is the yeast infections that antibiotics are noted for.


I know that there are over the counter topical and suppository meds for women with yeast infection. My question is what if a male contracts it from his wife? I have not read or seen anything addressing yeast infections in men.:scratch


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> I have a rare species of tropical fish that can only survive in the freezer, most people call them "fillets", but thats where I keep my aquarium supplies also.....
> 
> As for the printer, it's getting to the point with the ink cartridges that its almost cheaper to just buy a new printer than to get new cartridges for the old one. Someone s gotta be making a lot of money on that deal.


yep, have same type of fish and where we keep their supplies also.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Thanks! Guess I'll be up late again tonight reading this.


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

mdprepper said:


> I know that there are over the counter topical and suppository meds for women with yeast infection. My question is what if a male contracts it from his wife? I have not read or seen anything addressing yeast infections in men.:scratch


Garlic is an awesome antifungal. If applied topically, I would use garlic oil or fresh garlic juice for fungal infections. You can also crush 1 clove fresh garlic and put it on a spoon with raw honey, and take it 2-3 times daily. It is an antiviral, antibiotic and anti-fungal!! Can't beat that with a stick!

OTC meds for men would be the same as women, monistat cream etc.

If you can get some Rx Diflucan is a pill and is a fantastic anti-fungal. Plus the pill will have a longer shelf life then any creams.

If you really want to store up for a SHTF, I would start planting garlic every year in a raised bed (they like the drainage of raised bed planting). Save some to re-plant and eat the rest!

For general skin anti-fungal tx (including athlete's foot and ringworm), tea tree and lavender essential oils work wonders.

Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------



## Al-Thi'b

This seems a lot easier than scraping moldy bread for antibiotics as others have suggested!


----------



## bahramthered

Al-Thi'b said:


> This seems a lot easier than scraping moldy bread for antibiotics as others have suggested!


Say that in a SH1T situation that last beyond a year or two.

-Oh the moldy bread thing is a very bad idea. Only a few select molds are helpful and finding the right one can be very difficult. Penicillin for a example too years learning how to refine it.


----------



## debrandw246

I need help finding pednisone for my fish. Does anyone know a good supplier?
Thanks much,
Deb


----------



## SurvivorBoy1

*Antibiotics long term*

Thanks for sending this info. I'm sure it will give me good info.


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

You are welcome SurvivorBoy1 and good luck,
Nurse Amy


----------



## Fishus

debrandw246 said:


> I need help finding pednisone for my fish. Does anyone know a good supplier?
> Thanks much,
> Deb


See here http://www.shopmedvet.com/category/fish-bird-antibiotics


----------



## jsriley5

Bummer predisone requires a license to order it, have to get the vet to get it and then pay a stupid mark up for it.


----------



## Grimm

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> Garlic is an awesome antifungal. If applied topically, I would use garlic oil or fresh garlic juice for fungal infections. You can also crush 1 clove fresh garlic and put it on a spoon with raw honey, and take it 2-3 times daily. It is an antiviral, antibiotic and anti-fungal!! Can't beat that with a stick!
> 
> OTC meds for men would be the same as women, monistat cream etc.
> 
> If you can get some Rx Diflucan is a pill and is a fantastic anti-fungal. Plus the pill will have a longer shelf life then any creams.
> 
> If you really want to store up for a SHTF, I would start planting garlic every year in a raised bed (they like the drainage of raised bed planting). Save some to re-plant and eat the rest!
> 
> For general skin anti-fungal tx (including athlete's foot and ringworm), tea tree and lavender essential oils work wonders.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nurse Amy


In a pinch a peeled but not cut/broken clove of garlic can be inserted to help with a yeast infection. I have done this as well as plain yogurt suppository and it works. My mother hated when I went through my 'hippie' days- cloth pads, stock piles of garlic and yogurt as well as baking soda and apple cider vinegar to wash my hair...


----------



## Sentry18

I asked a Nurse-Anesthetist friend of mine about fish antibiotics a few months ago and was told in a quite official tone that they were untested on humans, were generally much lower in quality and could result in serious allergic or other reactions. You could tell she had been asked before. Then she paused and said "but in all reality they would probably be fine and would definitely be better than nothing". 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Theriot

Heard y'all today on survival podcast great job. Great info


----------



## faithmarie

Just a heads up for those of you who are trying to stock up on fish antibiotics. One of my readers who's really watching this aspect of her preparedness has this information to offer: 

" I have noticed that the "fish cycline forte" which is the 500 mg tetracycline are being discontinued and replace with powder instead of capsules in a lower dose. Also, the fish pharm. are becoming harder and harder to find. Bactrim is my go to once a year as I like to combine things if I am going to get sick and go big, you know, like bronchitus/upper respiratory/tonsiliotis type things."
By Preparedness Pro


----------



## gabbyj310

As I mentioned before I order my meds from Internationaldrugmart.eu..Got great scrip med and used them and been to their factory overseas...No scrip required....Safe and not that expensive.


----------



## Naughtybiter

Thanks for the post as it’s very useful for me as I’m a fish lover.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I have a rare species of tropical fish that can only survive in the freezer, most people call them "fillets", but thats where I keep my aquarium supplies also.....
> 
> As for the printer, it's getting to the point with the ink cartridges that its almost cheaper to just buy a new printer than to get new cartridges for the old one. Someone s gotta be making a lot of money on that deal.


I was printing out all of this info and saw your comment about the ink cartridges ....I buy mine online at inkojet....they are not name brand but replace the name brand ones, really good prices.........fast delivery also. Might want to check them out,


----------



## angie_nrs

Freyadog said:


> my only concern as with most women is the yeast infections that antibiotics are noted for.


Well you can get that taken care of too.
http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-fluconazole-10-count.html
Apparently the fish have issues with that as well....

I just got a bunch of fish and want to make sure I take care of them. Does anyone know of any other places to order?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Thanks for the info. Sub'd so I can come back later and read through all of it


----------



## Danil54

I haven't used any of the fish antibiotics, but I have cut down a sulphamethazine calf bolus before. . .


----------



## DrPrepper

angie_nrs said:


> Well you can get that taken care of too.
> http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-fluconazole-10-count.html
> Apparently the fish have issues with that as well....
> 
> I just got a bunch of fish and want to make sure I take care of them. Does anyone know of any other places to order?


 I get antibiotics for my fish from https://www.campingsurvival.com/ I've gotten PCN, amoxicillin, clindamycin, cipro, doxycycline, and TMP/SMX from them. (No keflex, as I am allergic, and I have pretty good coverage with what I have.)


----------



## angie_nrs

Thanks for the link DrPrepper! Those prices are better than on the fishmox site. I wish I would've known about it before I ordered. Oh well, maybe it will help someone else save some money. Guess I'll just have to cut back a bit on fish food now.


----------



## Danil54

That is a wonderful site and the pricing is good.


----------



## angie_nrs

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Since this is something we have studied deeply for a long time, I wanted to provide you some links to detailed information. We have been raising fish for over 15 years now and have had these antibiotics in our house.
> 
> These links are about fish antibiotics and also for very detailed information on antibiotic use and dosages.
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/10/fish-antibiotics-in-a-collapse.html
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2012/03/3082.html (For a video on fish antibiotics)
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2012/02/must-have-antibiotics-antifungals-and-antivirals.html
> 
> http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/11/antibiotics-and-their-use-in-collapse-medicinetm-part-1.html
> 
> This will get you started.
> 
> It's a lot of information, feel free to print out anything you would like.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nurse Amy


I wonder if Nurse Amy still visits this site. All these links are broken.
I have the DoomandBloom book, which I haven't read....I'll have to dig it up and see if the information is in the book.


----------



## angie_nrs

Update: I looked in the book and that specific information that she posted is not in there. However if you go to the D&B site and just type in "antibiotics" in the search box, it can be easily found.....and they offer printable versions! Big thumbs up there

I just wanted to update regarding ordering online. I did receive my order from fishmoxfishflex and everything looks good. I didn't get my Cipro yet b/c it is backordered and I have Cipro tabs here to compare it to. However, I'm not too concerned by authenticity since it does state Thomas Labs on the box. There were a couple of things I didn't like however. #1 - it was delivered via FedEx with signature required. It was lucky for me that I was home that day. I found out after it was delivered that all my shipping updates went to my junk folder, so be aware of that. I understand why they do it...so your shipment doesn't sit outside in hot/cold/wet weather....but I didn't know a signature was required for delivery when I ordered, so be aware. #2 - I didn't like that the Fish Abx logo was on the side of the package. Just a plain brown box would have been preferable as I don't like delivery people knowing what I ordered. 

All of that said, I would definitely reorder. I found some cheaper prices later in other places but Fishmox does have a price match guarantee. I emailed them so we'll see if I get the price match or not. On the other hand, the places I found cheaper prices, I was not able to order all the different products as they only had 1 or 2 of them in stock. I'm thinking if your time is more important than saving a few bucks, then it is a likely a pretty good place to order....otherwise, do your research....and post here if you found something better. 

One other thing I would say is to make sure you have a PDR to go along with your stash. It doesn't have to be new. None of these Abx are new so even a 10 year old (or older) PDR would suffice, which you can get very cheaply. I am fortunate that I have some medical background, but I still wouldn't automatically know the dosage for every weight of person I would run in to, thus the need for a med book. A PDR or a nursing pill book is a must! The printouts at D&B are a great start but you really have to take it one small step further than that. Ideally, more knowledge and information are best, but we are talking emergency situations here, so make your own call.


----------

